# Types and orientation?



## pedrodavid (Aug 24, 2009)

Is it possible that your mbti type help you to determine your sexual orientation? if the answer is yes, what types would be more propense to be gay and what types will be less propense?


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

There is absolutely no evidence to support this that I know of, but I would assume that the Feeler males would be more likely to be gay and the Thinker women more likely to be lesbians. However, there are many masculine gay men and feminine lesbians so I doubt that this assumption holds ground in reality.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

No, type has no bearing on orientation whatsoever, but it wouldn't surprise me if some are more comfortable coming out of the closet than others for various reasons.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Exactly what Trope said.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

A person's personality is the core of who they are beyond the most basic urges of the Id. Fight or flight.

I cannot see any possible way in which how a person expresses their sexuality is excluded from personality. 

Even in a homosexual relationship the meek personality generally is meek, and a dominate personality is dominate. (Hell... sometimes I'm nice...) If personality had no bearing on sexuality this would not be the case. In all 16 profiles there is a section on how each type potentially views sexual encounters.

Show of hands... how many INFPs out there are all about one night stands, and meaningless, casual sex with multiple partners? 

The reasons for the homosexuality are simply unknown.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd think that INFJs might be more likely to be bisexual, because they often describe themselves as feeling like they are gender neutral. I can't prove it, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Personally, I'm straight as far as I know, but I am also bicurious.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm an ESTP and I like the ladies.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I like boys.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I like girls.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I'm slightly wondering with 11 posts if this ISTJ is a bit 'curious' about a few things.....


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Hmm, who knows? 

But if you are, IT'S OKAY TO BE GAY! 

roud:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Type does not affect orientation. For example, I and Kevinaswell are both INTP males. Kevinaswell is gay and I am straight. Therefore, type has to bearing, because then kevin and I would both have the same preference.


----------



## Shofixti (Sep 5, 2009)

No two ****'s on my Facebook have the same type except the two ENFP's and the two ENFJ's.


----------



## Loke (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, it's been established that men with aspergers syndrome are more likelyto be gay, and aspergers syndrome is often the same as "extremely NT". So I'm gonna say NT means you're more likely to practice homosexuality than some other types.

I think it has a lot to do with NTs not caring and perhaps not even understanding whats normal anyway, so if they feel attraction towards the same sex, they'll go for it. SJs will think about what society thinks to a far greater extent.



mortabunt said:


> Type does not affect orientation. For example, I and Kevinaswell are both INTP males. Kevinaswell is gay and I am straight. Therefore, type has to bearing, because then kevin and I would both have the same preference.


Pff, while I agree, your logic sucks


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm taking a sociology class and like personality, homosexuality has no links to biology. Whatever you are socially exposed to determines what you will choose. Personality may influence how people act on their impulses, but overall I think sexuality relies more on what a person is exposed to and not really what their personality is.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Two INTP's in this thread are gay. A thought!

I find females more aesthetically attractive, and appreciate their bodies more than male bodies. This means I can talk to my guyfriends about female attractiveness and would prefer female strippers to male ones.
However, I am completely straight as I am only sexually attracted to men. I have no desire to have any sexual intimacy with females.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

jochris said:


> I find females more aesthetically attractive, and appreciate their bodies more than male bodies. This means I can talk to my guyfriends about female attractiveness and would prefer female strippers to male ones.
> However, I am completely straight as I am only sexually attracted to men. I have no desire to have any sexual intimacy with females.


This. Thank you.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I go both ways (college turned me bi, wtf?). But I've reasoned it out logically: why should I just go for girls when there are so many boys who want to get with me? Such a waste.


----------



## Shofixti (Sep 5, 2009)

Maethirion said:


> I'm taking a sociology class and like personality, homosexuality has no links to biology. Whatever you are socially exposed to determines what you will choose. Personality may influence how people act on their impulses, but overall I think sexuality relies more on what a person is exposed to and not really what their personality is.


Hmmm, is that what they're teaching? Did they try to account for why there is a greater than expected number of gay sons where the maternal uncle is gay (I only bring it up because it is also true for my family)? And what about the increased chance that every successive male a mother has will be gay (that one captures my youngest bro who is also gay) roud:. Oh, also I know identical twins that are both gay while I know fraternal twins who are gay and straight respectively. 

I think the real truth is that genes affect how we interact and interpret our environment and in turn our environments affect gene expression so there is a complex feedback of interaction, which makes finding a single cause for anything very unlikely.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Shofixti said:


> Did they try to account for why there is a greater than expected number of gay sons where the maternal uncle is gay (I only bring it up because it is also true for my family)? And what about the increased chance that every successive male a mother has will be gay (that one captures my youngest bro who is also gay) roud:.


Do you know of any other situation besides yours in which gay men happen to have gay maternal uncles?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Orientation is difficult.

A lot of cleavage, wiggly butt, big brown eyes ....






































Jealous Guard (SJ) boyfriend.


----------



## Shofixti (Sep 5, 2009)

Um, the only reason I mention it is that it was a mandatory essay for every student in Biopsychology - with the conclusion being an interactionist perspective.

Random from Google: Looking for linkage, Hamer has conducted a random survey and a survey with families with gay brothers between the *maternal* and paternal relatives. The possibilities of *maternal* *uncle* and *maternal* cousin through aunt have the highest percentage of being gay. It’s from 7.3 % to 12.9% compared to the paternal *uncle* and cousin through aunt of 3.9% to 5.4%. Why are most gay men relatives are gay on their mother’s side of the family? The possibility is a man has two chromosomes, X and Y. The Y chromosome is the sex chromosome and any traits that on the X chromosome pass to the child come mostly from his mother. Chances are she had inherited those traits from her side of the family. (Hamer/Copeland 111)


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Dirt Box*



pedrodavid said:


> Is it possible that your mbti type help you to determine your sexual orientation? if the answer is yes, what types would be more propense to be gay and what types will be less propense?




Any sociologists out there? There appears to be five types of people that have a tendency towards being attracted to their own gender for love and sex:

1) Warrior type of adolescent that has never grown up to the stage of liking the opposite sex

2) Adolescent with the narcissist Mother who is discouraging to her son and she does not like males

3) Lonely dependent who is more like a girl

4) Prisoner of fate who lacks the opprtunity for girls and is living a pretence (rare)
Or directly intimidated, raped or groomed by criminal ********* for their nefarious purposes 
(not as rare as supposed)

5) Slut who is so jaded and bored and needs a bit of variety (rare) 


So love, you want your knight in shining armour (Guard SJ) to come and whisk you off: it ain't gonna happen love. Go and see your girlfriend with the cropped air and Doc Martin's. And the day that the bayou is going to break, I do not want any Gay Pride heavies coming to my door with baseball bats and iron bars.


----------



## phrancrizo (Sep 19, 2009)

jochris said:


> Two INTP's in this thread are gay. A thought!



make it three.


----------



## LittleBlueSpot (Oct 2, 2009)

INFJ here and I am aromantic-asexual. I have no sexual attraction to either gender (and before you ask, yes, I've tried sex before, and no, it's not a hormone imbalance). I'm also aromantic. I don't even want a sexless relationship.  I wonder if there are other asexuals on this forum.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Lately over the past few weeks I've begun to think that I am bisexual. My sexual thoughts and what I think of when I "practise onanism" support this.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Though my preoccupation with my visual appearance and my lack of involvement in any traditional sports has made people ask me if I was gay a few times, I'm actually quite straight and satyric. roud:


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

Interesting thread - thanks for posting!

I'm confused about alot of things, but not about my sexual orientation...:blushed:...although I do have a few gay friends so I may try to do some overt observations to estimate what type they are...


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't think my type decides my orientation, but I certainly that my NF persuasion makes me a bit less discriminate in my choices.

I mean, sexually -- I don't really go either way. I'm too scared of getting hurt by a relationship that deep. But emotionally, I tend to favor men. I guess I just like the thought of a certain strength to support my weakness.

Women tend to be less strong and more understanding -- which is good for friends and all, but sometimes I just really like the thought of having strong arms holding me when I feel like the ground I'm on is shaky. I just like the thought of having someone strong to catch me when I fall.

But like I said, that's emotionally. Sexually, I don't really have a preference. I mean, I certainly wouldn't mind getting nailed up the ass if it meant I could enjoy an intimate relationship with someone who I trusted emotionally. If it someone that I trusted to protect me from the world, I'd give them everything I could. And I guess there is a certain appeal to being loved and held and... well, done. 

But it's certainly not something I actively seek out. 

And if a woman could provide what I'm attracted to in men, then I'm fine with that too.

I mean, if a mutated fish could provide that, then I'm all for it :mellow:
But it's men that tend to have that kind of trait, and I see myself with an ISTJ of either gender (as much of a trainwreck as that would be).

So I guess that makes me vaguely bisexual? Idk, I don't really think of myself as anything. I'm just someone who's afraid of relationships until I can find one I can put my everything into. So...

I guess in that sense my NF-ness does paint my orientation to a degree, but like I said -- I certainly don't think it _decides_ it.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmm, ignore my earlier post about bisexuality. That lasted maybe about a week :laughing:

So I've been typing my gay friends lately and so far there's:
Me- XNTP
Girl 1- ENFP
Girl 2- ESFP


----------



## Pandalium (Nov 16, 2009)

I use to be a lesbian wen i was around 4 years old, and i changed to being straight, and it makes me slightly sick at having a relationship with the same sex... I think this thread is rather interesting... lots of good info, thanks guys roud:


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

jochris said:


> I find females more aesthetically attractive, and appreciate their bodies more than male bodies. This means I can talk to my guyfriends about female attractiveness and would prefer female strippers to male ones.
> However, I am completely straight as I am only sexually attracted to men. I have no desire to have any sexual intimacy with females.


This is how I saw myself for quite a while. Then I began to actually have sexual fantasies about women and became curious. So, I fooled around with a couple of girls and began to doubt I was a heterosexual. I am still not quite sure if I can be considered a Bisexual, because I have no desire to have a relationship with a woman but I am sexually attracted to them. Some people use the term Heteroflexible, but I think that applies more to the girls who make out with their friends to get attention. That doesn't really apply to me either. 

Eh, anyway. I am pretty sure type has little to nothing to do with sexuality. I don't see a pattern that suggests it would.


----------



## tinker683 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd have to say no. I'm straight, but I'm also very sensitive and exhibit interests that aren't culturally "masculine".


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

Gay/bi.

mostly fantasize about men. romantically interested in women as well. 

I have female and male friends that I kiss, touch or hug warmly but these are friends that are very close.
I still reserve sex for relationships.

I really don't think people choose to be gay. <-- read that somewhere on here.
there is so much evidence against that ludicrous theory....

but I can understand why someone would want to be gay.
it's frickin awesome!

especially if your parents are cool. I think I had all these fears, being an INFP child of unacceptance with the parentals and all those fears were just a bad nightmare for me. 

anywho...

anyone heard of homophobia or heterosexism

homophobia is the IRRATIONAL fear of gay people. (which is less common these days especially in urban areas.)
heterosexism is pretty rampant and it is the belife that heterosexuals are better than homosexuals, that one orientation is better than the other.

example 1
"He's gay, not that there is anything wrong with that."
"he's black, not that there is anything wrong with that."

example 2
"thats so gay!"

even gay people can be heterosexist, and I have seen it!


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

jochris said:


> Two INTP's in this thread are gay. A thought!
> 
> I find females more aesthetically attractive, and appreciate their bodies more than male bodies. This means I can talk to my guyfriends about female attractiveness and would prefer female strippers to male ones.
> However, I am completely straight as I am only sexually attracted to men. I have no desire to have any sexual intimacy with females.


I'd prefer female strippers for sure. I would just laugh at a male stripper. Hahaha. I talk to fellas about hott bitches all the tiiimmmeeee--people are often all "dub tee eff." when they realize I like the guys.

I don't think you're completely straight though, mate :-\ The fact you're only sexually attracted to men is pretty important....



Liontiger said:


> I go both ways (college turned me bi, wtf?). But I've reasoned it out logically: why should I just go for girls when there are so many boys who want to get with me? Such a waste.


Gotta love college  

I agree with your logic, though. And I think it's a great state of mind to be in....free from socialized gender roles and whatnot. I am an advocate of everything that goes against nature, because I see reflections of nature in basically every negative thing I think about humanity. 

All positive things, generally go against what is seen in nature.

The rejection of nature, imo, is healthy. As a human, since we're capable.



Shofixti said:


> Hmmm, is that what they're teaching? Did they try to account for why there is a greater than expected number of gay sons where the maternal uncle is gay (I only bring it up because it is also true for my family)? And what about the increased chance that every successive male a mother has will be gay (that one captures my youngest bro who is also gay) roud:. Oh, also I know identical twins that are both gay while I know fraternal twins who are gay and straight respectively.
> 
> I think the real truth is that genes affect how we interact and interpret our environment and in turn our environments affect gene expression so there is a complex feedback of interaction, which makes finding a single cause for anything very unlikely.


I don't know if I think there is a gay "gene" that specifically judges sexuality. I think it's more likely that the correlations within families are seen because of the passing on of genetic traits that ALLOWS homosexual justification to develop. All you really need for this is a proper state of mind, which is without a doubt provided partially through genetics, which are shared between family members. 



Perseus said:


> Any sociologists out there? There appears to be five types of people that have a tendency towards being attracted to their own gender for love and sex:
> 
> 1) Warrior type of adolescent that has never grown up to the stage of liking the opposite sex
> 
> ...


Ha. Those are all the gays that I hate. 



skycloud86 said:


> Lately over the past few weeks I've begun to think that I am bisexual. My sexual thoughts and what I think of when I "practise onanism" support this.


Just think "Kevinaswell." 

Welcome to the dark side. Go rub yourself on a fundamentalist.



GreenCoyote said:


> Gay/bi.
> I really don't think people choose to be gay. <-- read that somewhere on here.
> there is so much evidence against that ludicrous theory....
> but I can understand why someone would want to be gay.
> ...


I agree, "gay" isn't a choice, it's a product of a number of possible states of mind, which is something that is well known for humans to have little control over (only influences).

Homophobia is funny, and often cuz they want one in the rear themselves. 

I am not a heterosexist, but I spew shit like "Shut up, ******." more than anyone should....ever.

I'll THINK about stopping once someone finally kicks my ass. (20 years, and going strong!)


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

> Gotta love college
> 
> I agree with your logic, though. And I think it's a great state of mind to be in....free from socialized gender roles and whatnot. I am an advocate of everything that goes against nature, because I see reflections of nature in basically every negative thing I think about humanity.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was really short-lived. I tried guys, it didn't work, I moved on :laughing: At least I got rid of some of the doubt. Though I actually see homosexuality as a natural phenomenon. I don't see it as going against my nature or nature in general.

I can relate to what people are saying about being able to appreciate physical beauty in the sex you're not attracted to. I make comments about guys who are hot all the time, and it confuses the heck out of my friends. They think that just because I'm appreciative that I'm secretly straight. It's taken a lot of explanation to get them to see that it's not the case, but I think I'm getting somewhere with it at least.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Tkae said:


> I don't think my type decides my orientation, but I certainly that my NF persuasion makes me a bit less discriminate in my choices.
> 
> I mean, sexually -- I don't really go either way. I'm too scared of getting hurt by a relationship that deep. But emotionally, I tend to favor men. I guess I just like the thought of a certain strength to support my weakness.
> 
> ...


you really want an istj dont you?


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I figured out I was bisexual when I was 14, it finally made sense... why I had so many sexual dreams about girls. To this day I can never recall a sexual dream about a guy, oh but man. It seems like every girl I have ever been close to, I've dreamt of fucking. But here lays a problem, I do not want to marry a girl.. I guess I could possibly have a relationship with her, but I don't know how serious/intimate it would be.. I just really want to have one night stands with girls. There was only one girl I can really loved, I had known her since I was 11.. we did everything together. We were best friends, and I think I was in love with her, and I didn't even realize I was. Until after we had stopped talking for a year. We would hold hands, sleep wrapped up together in each others arms.. always together, touching some how. Sometimes she would beg me to touch her, but I wouldn't because I didn't know if she was serious. I dunno, I guess in a way we were both blind.. But she is the only girl I could see myself being with, and that just isn't going to happen.  

But generally I fall for guys, I really prefer men relationship wise and for emotional support. But there is something about doing sexual things with a girl, that a guy could never do for me.


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2010)

phrancrizo said:


> make it three.


Correction - four :laughing:


----------



## spring (Dec 19, 2009)

....Interesting question. I never really considered it.

I have (many) gay friends, and I know at least two of their types...
- INFP - Guy. Very, very shy and cute.
- ENFP - Guy. Has had many relationships but is very outgoing and energetic.
- ENFJ - Girl. ...Honestly seems like an "I" sometimes, but can be very crazy.

Personally, I do not have much of a preference. I've fallen in love with both genders. I think it might be because as an ENFP I love idealism. And "not having a preference" to me is the most beautiful and pure type of love I can see out there.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, I'm an INTJ and more than likely asexual if that counts for anything; though I am attracted to women, misanthropy is what seperates the two and isolates me orientation-wise. I'm considered 'feminine' in the sense that I'm generally passive and suffer severe derealization disorder, making me less dominant. I'm inclined to stay aside from social interaction and remain passive, albeit I will not take any rubbish from anyone if things heat up enough.


----------



## WNF (Dec 23, 2009)

Ventolin said:


> I'm considered 'feminine' in the sense that I'm generally passive and suffer severe derealization disorder, making me less dominant.


Your post wasn't about this and it's not directed at you (especially since you're asexual), but most guys think that you can tell the gay apart from straights because they're more effeminate. Absolutely not true. Most of the gay guys I've known have been more masculine than most straight guys I know. Not acting it, but that's their nature. A fuckton of women out there prefer a sensitive, feminine guy. I mean, in this day and age? C'mon.
So stop puffing out your chest, gentlemen. Focus on your personality, not the size of your figurative cock! :laughing:

Anyways, in my opinion, there's no inclination in the types. An ENFP is just as likely to be gay as an ESTJ. 
I wonder if there is a predisposition to adopting a homosexual _lifestyle_ and being more accepting of homosexuality. Any "are you gay?" test question wouldn't be very effective though. Men who like men may not want to identify as such. If a guy likes men, he likes men, denial or not. If ENFP's are more likely to admit it than ESTJ's, it doesn't make ENFP's generally gayer, it only makes them more accepting and more willing to come out.
Hmm.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

WNF said:


> Your post wasn't about this and it's not directed at you (especially since you're asexual), but most guys think that you can tell the gay apart from straights because they're more effeminate. Absolutely not true. Most of the gay guys I've known have been more masculine than most straight guys I know. Not acting it, but that's their nature. A fuckton of women out there prefer a sensitive, feminine guy. I mean, in this day and age? C'mon.
> So stop puffing out your chest, gentlemen. Focus on your personality, not the size of your figurative cock! :laughing:


Lesbians are also thought of as masculine, but I'm very girly. Yeah, there are some masculine lesbians, but it's not all of us. We could get into hetero privilege, but let's not, shall we? :laughing:


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Bisexual. But quitted girls, relationships with them don't work, 
I'll just watch from across the fence. : ]


----------



## Isitso (Dec 3, 2009)

If I was asked what my sexuality was I would say heterosexual. However, I can go through very long bouts of asexuality at times. Not a loneliness or not finding a man that fits my standards, just a lack of any sort of emotional or physical attraction to anybody.


----------

